# Locker doors



## mtlogcabin (Nov 23, 2009)

> 807.4.3.1 Storage in corridors and lobbies.Clothing and personal effects shall not be stored in corridors and lobbies.
> 
> Exceptions:
> 
> ...


I was just at an elementary school (states jurisdiction) and noticed all the doors have been removed from the corridor lockers.

 Exceptions 1 & 2 are not applicable

Without doors on the lockers would exception 3 still appply?  I would think this is a violation of IFC 807.4.3.1?


----------



## Gene Boecker (Nov 23, 2009)

Re: Locker doors

If the doors are all removed, are they really "lockers" - how can you lock them????    :?:

If the school isn't sprinklered or equipped with smoke detection (highly unlikely), I'd say it's a violation.


----------



## cda (Nov 23, 2009)

Re: Locker doors

anything in them???

Most of the doors have holes in them anyway???

Hay just put the art work over the opening and call it good

maybe the idea is they have to be "METAL"


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 23, 2009)

Re: Locker doors

That's the idea "metal" and that's how our state interprets the 101 rules for schools.


----------



## JBI (Nov 23, 2009)

Re: Locker doors

I think the vent holes are

a) so the lockers don't get 'funky' and

b) in case someone has a greasy/oily rag stuffed in the bottom it won't spontaneously combust.

Lacking the doors, I agree they are no longer 'lockers' as intended by the exception, but rather just 'cubby holes'.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 23, 2009)

Re: Locker doors

Without the doors as John said they are just "cubby holes" that have coats & back packs hanging from hooks and snow boots falling out the bottom. Just seems like a lot of trip and fall hazards in an emergency besides the amount of combustibles covering a "wall"


----------



## cda (Nov 23, 2009)

Re: Locker doors

""""I think the vent holes are

a) so the lockers don't get 'funky' and

b) in case someone has a greasy/oily rag stuffed in the bottom it won't spontaneously combust."""""

C. so the teacher can hear the 2nd grader that was locked inside


----------



## IJHumberson (Dec 4, 2009)

Re: Locker doors

I would say that, with the locker doors removed, the arrangement does not meet code. IMHO, the intent is that a fire in or near a locker would not be readily propagated down the hallway by ignition of combustibles in nearby lockers.  Even though there are vents in the locker doors, there would be much slower or even no propogation of fire along the corridor via ignition of combustibles within the lockers.  With the doors removed, a fire would much more likely be able to spread from locker-to-locker and down the corridor.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 4, 2009)

Re: Locker doors

If memory serves me correctly from my old SBCCI days I thought it was about keeping corridors clear during an emergency evacuation. Coats, book bags, snow boots etc would be knocked loose and would fall to the floor creating tripping hazards. That's why I found it strange it wasn't in the IBC section dealing with corridors. Since it is in Chapter 8 of the IFC which deals with interior finishes maybe it is more of a fire issue. Either way I believe it is a violation and should be corrected.


----------



## Big Mac (Dec 9, 2009)

Re: Locker doors

Does anybody have a picture of a "cubby"?  And how do you keep them in those holes?


----------



## JBI (Dec 9, 2009)

Re: Locker doors

I know an accoutant whose nickname is 'Cubby'. Could've easily been 'Cutie'.


----------

